# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  How bad do you want it!

## lilnba

just an inspirational video i like on youtube about success. can we link youtube vdos??? if not just search "how bad do you want it" great little football motivational video! thought id share the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowB5wNPvWQ

----------


## auslifta

Fvck me, I was wondering why this thread had so many views. Then I saw the above post.

----------


## HighTest31

The thing about these "pump up" videos is that it wears off. Check back with the people after a week and it's like nothing changed. Don't get me wrong. It's helpful but the motivation should come from within.

----------


## DemiGodStatus

> The thing about these "pump up" videos is that it wears off. Check back with the people after a week and it's like nothing changed. Don't get me wrong. It's helpful but the motivation should come from within.


totally agree, self-motivation lasts much longer and gives meaning to activities

----------

